# I am taking prozac & neurontin but want to switch to Paxil...I have some questions...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am currently taking prozac, neurontin and remeron before I go to sleep. However, I still feel stressed out all the time, on edge..I suffer from generalized anxiety with some social anxiety. I am extremely personable and outgoing but yet fear embarrasment and judging.Just wondering IF anyone had any good results from it without any side affects.Thanks. Any info would help.


----------

